# what size auger do you use? (and a video)



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

what size auger do you use?


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Nothing like a dull 8 inch auger to discourage a newbee at ice fishing. A Lazer six incher would have cut the time and effort by at least half.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Any size auger will take longer and much more effort when the cutting plane is altered, as shown with the side to side wobble demonstrated by that video. The blades will not only cut an even larger hole......but the hole (often) will be cut at a sideways angle.....when the cutting blades are moved even the slightest degree from a true vertical position.......Hence, even a hole drilled with the sharpest of blades.......when done wrong......can lead to a very exasperating experience.... to say the least....I've been ice fishing for 50 years and go all the way back to the old "Spoon Bladed " MUSTAD augers that were not at at all forgiving.... if you tried to cut a hole at any position other than with a straight up alignment of the auger. Me....I personally prefer the 6" cut for most of my fishing needs....PS. But almost any of the newer style augers offered today.....beat the "H___" out of the old spud bars, we started with back then.....of course, unless the blades have been totally abused.....and that is a story all it's own.......Jon Sr.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

that's a good way to destroy them blades... funny though.. good one lol


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a nice gas auger that I use most of the time. I also have a 6" hand auger.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I've always used a 6", but late in the season last year I punched through someone elses 8" hole and liked it better. I picked up a 8" Lazer at Dicks on closeout for $19 with the $10 off a $25 purchase coupon! Looking forward to fishing out of the big hole!

I also like all the ice fishing chatter that's been going on, I'm getting pumped!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

that video got me pumped!!! i never thought about searching youtube for icefishing!!! also i use an 8 inch auger and love it to death


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

i've used the same Mustad auger for over thirty yrs. its not the spoon type, it has three different cutting edges along one side. its a 6" er and it goes though ice like a hot knife though butter.lol it won't be long now


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Erie 8
Small Ponds Inland 7
I know a guy who drills two sixes and combines them just depends on what you preffer


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

The stamina of the young is outstanding. If i would have struggled with that auger like the two in the video I would have been flat on my back. You would have had to drag me and my gear off the ice. This year I'm buying myself an Icegator electric auger. Thank you for the video that talked me into it.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

PapawSmith...........As they say....the secret to old age, is living that long...Ice fishing is one of those things that ( as you well noted) will test the older members....far quicker than the younger ones.... even with all of the great gear they have today....You still have to get it out on the lake and you still gotta get those holes cut, one way or the other....Kinda makes gas or electric augers sound more interesting.....Glad that that video swayed your decision....Hope that this year we get to have a decent season( ice thickness and length of time...always way too short) and that you have another safe season to add to your memory stash.....Jon Sr.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

In the video they wouldnt have had a hard time if they had done it right. It almost looks as if they are trying to do it as wrong as possible...it should be called the keystone cops trying to drill a hole. Looks like they are girls so that explains a lot, not that girls cant do it but many are not very mechanical. ( no offense to any lady that may be reading this ) I have an 8" auger that works very easily and though I havent used a power auger before I would guess that the extra weight and bulk/bother using them would make the manual type the best choice and easier to use. Putting a motor on one seems like it would complicate an otherwise simple process, unless you have extremely thick ice. If you use a manual auger correctly and the blades are sharp its a very simple process. I was worried that the 8" model would make the hole bigger than it needs to be and weaken the ice but as others have told me on here it really dosent.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I prefer the 6" auger, it cuts a lot faster and easier for me.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i have a laser 8in. i love it.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks for participating in the poll. kinda suprising to me at least, i thought for sure 6" would lead the pack by a wide margin. i have a lazer 8" and ive been thinking about getting an electric lazer from strikemaster, trying to convince myself id be happy with a 6 but im just torn. 6, 7 or 8. do i go for the speed and longer battery life with a 6 or do i go for what im comfortable with and like with an 8 or do i compromise and get a 7.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

I use a 7" lazer. Left my 6" on nimisila 2 years back after dark. What an idiot. The only way I'm goin to gas is if Erie freezes hard enough to fish for 2 months or more. Most the lakes I fish around here Nimisila, Mogadore, Portage, and Skeeter the 7" hand auger is fine.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Here's some videos to get the blood pumping about strikemaster augers.
http://www.strikemaster.com/video.html


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks for the link chaunc, nice! i didnt know they had a video section.


----------

